# Chad Ford's Mock Draft



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

It was just posted on Insider...

1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago - Tyrus Thomas
3. Charlotte - Adam Morrison
4. Portland - LaMarcus Alridge
5. Atlanta - Brandon Roy
6. Minnesota - Rudy Gay
7. Boston - Rajon Rondo
8. Houston - JJ Redick
9. Golden State - Randy Foye
10. Seattle - Shelden Williams
11. Orlando - Ronnie Brewer
12. New Orleans/Oklahoma City - Patrick O'Bryant
13. Philadelphia - Marcus Williams
14. Utah - Hilton Armstrong
15. New Orleans/Oklahoma City - Rodney Carney
16. Chicago - Mardy Collins
17. Indiana - Cedric Simmons
18. Washington - Tiago Splitter
19. Sacramento - Guillermo Diaz
20. New York - Shawne Williams
21. Phoenix - Saer Sene
22. New Jersey - Kyle Lowry
23. New Jersey - Alexander Johnson
24. Memphis - Aaron Gray
25. Cleveland - Jordan Farmar
26. L.A. Lakers - Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix - Quincy Douby
28. Dallas - Marcus Vinicius
29. New York - Maurice Ager
30. Portland - Oleksiy Pecherov


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Randy Foye and Redick are too damn high. Houston is going to pass on Carney for Redick? Chad Ford man I swear.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> Randy Foye and Redick are too damn high. Houston is going to pass on Carney for Redick? Chad Ford man I swear.


Considering Carney is already living in Houston working out with McGrady daily at his house, I think that says it all as to their intentions, and nobody's taking Redick over Carney unless they're looking to lose their job.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Who the hell is Kyle Lowry?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Point guard from Villanova. Don't worry though, he won't be there when the Nets select.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Who the hell is Kyle Lowry?


Kyle Lowry 

OK, I could live w/ him. Not that Chad Ford knows his *** from a hole in the ground...


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

Atlanta taking Brandon Roy? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't imagine Chicago passing on Aldridge if Toronto does. 

I think it will go something like 

Aldridge
Bargnani
Morrison
Gay
who cares


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> Point guard from Villanova. Don't worry though, he won't be there when the Nets select.


I dunno, short PGs who didn't run the team full-time and aren't established jump shooters tend to suffer come draft time (whether they should or not).


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

NBADraftWorld said:


> Atlanta taking Brandon Roy? That makes no sense at all.


They are clearly desperate for swing men.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Brandon Roy for Atlanta, is a head scratcher.

What I fear most about that, is it might actually happen.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Celtics should really take a look at Marcus Williams. Delonte is an o.k point guard, but Williams could be really good in the future.. provided he doesn't feel the urge to steal some more laptops and such.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Why would Toronto take Bargnani? Better yet, what exactly was Ford's reasoning? A frontline of Aldrige/Bosh/Villenuava is going to nassssty!

Aldridge is my pick at #1 and he should be. 6-11, skilled and likely ready to step in. He is not fallling past Da Bulls at #2 though. I was seriously hoping Portland would (be able to) nab him - DAMN!

I see the top three working out as such:
Toronto: Aldridge
Chicago: Thomas
Charlotte: Morrison (maybe Roy?)

Here is hoping my Blazers trade into the top two for either Morrison/Aldridge. :banana:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

RoseCity said:


> Why would Toronto take Bargnani? Better yet, what exactly was Ford's reasoning? A frontline of Aldrige/Bosh/Villenuava is going to nassssty!
> 
> Aldridge is my pick at #1 and he should be. 6-11, skilled and likely ready to step in. He is not fallling past Da Bulls at #2 though. I was seriously hoping Portland would (be able to) nab him - DAMN!
> 
> ...


i think the feeling or maybe fear with bargnani is he is the next dirk nowitzki or at worse pau gasol. toronto didnt bring in colangelo and one of bargnani's italian coaches(cant verify that) to not take him. heck there was already speculation that he was going to use some sort of leverage to end up in toronto. on the outside chance he doesnt go there he will go to the bulls. the guy i think that will drop a little is thomas, i dont see him going till maybe #7(boston).


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

RoseCity said:


> Why would Toronto take Bargnani? Better yet, what exactly was Ford's reasoning? A frontline of Aldrige/Bosh/Villenuava is going to nassssty!
> 
> Aldridge is my pick at #1 and he should be. 6-11, skilled and likely ready to step in. He is not fallling past Da Bulls at #2 though. I was seriously hoping Portland would (be able to) nab him - DAMN!
> 
> ...




I think Ford was going by the rumors that Bargnani would only accept to play for Toronto. I think he got it a little mixed up though because the player doesn't pick the team, the team picks the player. I could see Toronto taking Bargani at the 3,4 or 5 spot, but if they really wanted a big man at #1 I don't see how they would select him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ill be ecstatic if gay somehow drops to the wolves at 6.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that Chad Ford is _special,_but even Danny Ainge isn't going to draft Rajon Rondo with the 7th pick.He's going to be a reach late in the 1st round unless you just completely ignore the way he's played while at UK.

Personally I just don't know what to think of this draft.It looks to me like you draft for need unless this Italian guy is really worthy of his hype.I don't see very much separating the top seven or so guys and it is going to be awhile before we figure out which of these guys are for real.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

NBADraftWorld said:


> I think Ford was going by the rumors that Bargnani would only accept to play for Toronto. I think he got it a little mixed up though because the player doesn't pick the team, the team picks the player. I could see Toronto taking Bargani at the 3,4 or 5 spot, but if they really wanted a big man at #1 I don't see how they would select him.


that's a good point, they may have wanted him to drop to 5 but now that they pick #1 do they change their plans. good read there. to me they have to really scout the kid from italy, some have said he is the closest thing yet to a dirk nowitzki, if that's true its a no brainer you have to take him even at #1. i dont see aldridge or anyone else being that good of a big man that you wouldnt take a better player regardless of postion. lets also remember they are bringing in colangelo to be the gm, he's coming in to play suns/mavs kind of ball you have to know that.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *rainman !*
> 
> Toronto didnt bring in colangelo and one of bargnani's italian coaches(cant verify that) to not take him.


actually the guy he brought in was one of the best Euro GM's, he is gonna be Collangelo's assistant GM and basically his connection to the European scene

having said that, I think Bargnani would have been a Raptor had they retained the #5 pick, but now that they have the first overall, I don't think that it is a foregone conclusion he will still be the pick.

for now, Aldridge/Bosh/Villeneuva seems like the frontline to go with...the Sf's in the draft will have to show their worth.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> ill be ecstatic if gay somehow drops to the wolves at 6.


That'd make 2 of us!
pg-banks
sg-mccants
sf-gay
pf-kg
c-eddie( f blount, eddies eyes should be good) 
davis and hassell coming off the bench, ah that'd at least be exciting.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*A scary combo*



Avalanche said:


> ill be ecstatic if gay somehow drops to the wolves at 6.


It would be great to see what Garnett and Gay could do on the court together!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TRON said:


> actually the guy he brought in was one of the best Euro GM's, he is gonna be Collangelo's assistant GM and basically his connection to the European scene
> 
> having said that, I think Bargnani would have been a Raptor had they retained the #5 pick, but now that they have the first overall, I don't think that it is a foregone conclusion he will still be the pick.
> 
> for now, Aldridge/Bosh/Villeneuva seems like the frontline to go with...the Sf's in the draft will have to show their worth.


that logic is good but i dont know if i buy it. they made all this noise probably thinking they would or could get into the top 3. bargnani wasnt going to drop to 5 no matter what, i dont think he would have slid past the 2 spot(chicago). if he's as good as advertised i would trade villanueva and get them some help at other postions.


----------



## |..|Klutch (May 24, 2006)

the only thing is, i say tyrus goes first...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

|..|Klutch said:


> the only thing is, i say tyrus goes first...


to the raptors? I highly doubt it.


----------



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

The two hornets picks got me :banana:


----------



## king a (Jun 16, 2005)

Andy Kats of espn has Larmacus going 1 and that Italian guy going 5?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well personally, i think aldridge and thomas should go 1-2... which makes 2 pretty solid frontcourts in the east.
tyson/tyrus and bosh/aldridge.
i really hope the wolves dont pick up bargnani, i know hes talented, but theres just been too many euros with the 'next dirk' tag.
remember skita went #5


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

A Tyrus Thomas/ Tyson Chandler frontcourt does absolutely nothing for the Bulls. They take Aldridge or Bragnani IMO.

My top 6 (had to include my wolves) prediction:

1. Aldridge
2. Bragnani 
3. Morrison 
4. Thomas 
5. Marcus Williams 
6. Rudy Gay


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

The hawks would rather pick Gay or even Morrison before picking Roy, he's not even close to the kind of player billy knight likes. I like Andy Kats mock draft i think it was like this
TOR: Lamarcus Aldridge
CHI: Tyrus Thomas
Char: Adam Morrison
Por: Bradon Roy
ATL: Andrea Bargnani

I just read an article saying that colagelo wanted a 1 or 5 and Bargnani is nao neither.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> A Tyrus Thomas/ Tyson Chandler frontcourt does absolutely nothing for the Bulls. They take Aldridge or Bragnani IMO.
> 
> My top 6 (had to include my wolves) prediction:
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense to me, although 1 and 2 can be interchangable dependng on how Toronto drafts but it will be Aldridge and Bargnani for sure, also I see Thomas dropping a bit in this draft maybe to 5-8 spots.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

no way I'm takin bargani over aldridge


go play with yourself somewhere else!!!
:curse:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The hawks would rather pick Gay or even Morrison before picking Roy, he's not even close to the kind of player billy knight likes. I like Andy Kats mock draft i think it was like this
> TOR: Lamarcus Aldridge
> CHI: Tyrus Thomas
> Char: Adam Morrison
> ...



You got a link for that mock? (im preferable to Katz over chad ford). 



> This makes a lot of sense to me, although 1 and 2 can be interchangable dependng on how Toronto drafts but it will be Aldridge and Bargnani for sure, also I see Thomas dropping a bit in this draft maybe to 5-8 spots.


How does a frontcourt of TT/TC make sense? At this point they basically both give you the same thing , only Tyrus is small than Tyson. The Bulls need someone that can score on the block (something they desperatley missed this season after the departure of Eddy Curry).


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

bruno34115 said:


> You got a link for that mock? (im preferable to Katz over chad ford).
> 
> 
> 
> How does a frontcourt of TT/TC make sense? At this point they basically both give you the same thing , only Tyrus is small than Tyson. The Bulls need someone that can score on the block (something they desperatley missed this season after the departure of Eddy Curry).



Well I think he's saying it makes sense if they were to change their style of play and tailor it to their athletic big men. The Bulls have the potential to be a run and gun type of team, and if they wanted to go that route, Thomas would be their best option in a big man. 

If the Bulls could sign a veteran center/power forward, that could come off the bench and provide a good scoring option in the post, then Tyrus Thomas might not be the worst selection for them. At the very least it would make the Bulls one of the most exciting teams in the entire NBA.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

NBADraftWorld said:


> Well I think he's saying it makes sense if they were to change their style of play and tailor it to their athletic big men. The Bulls have the potential to be a run and gun type of team, and if they wanted to go that route, Thomas would be their best option in a big man.
> 
> If the Bulls could sign a veteran center/power forward, that could come off the bench and provide a good scoring option in the post, then Tyrus Thomas might not be the worst selection for them. At the very least it would make the Bulls one of the most exciting teams in the entire NBA.


thomas and tyson chandler would trip over each other on the court and neither has any offensive game to speak of. in my mind there is no way that chicago doesnt get aldridge or bargnani, whichever is available. if both are there chicago takes bargnani.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

bruno34115 said:


> You got a link for that mock? (im preferable to Katz over chad ford).
> 
> 
> 
> How does a frontcourt of TT/TC make sense? At this point they basically both give you the same thing , only Tyrus is small than Tyson. The Bulls need someone that can score on the block (something they desperatley missed this season after the departure of Eddy Curry).



I tried to put a link up but it didn't come out right it said espn sitemap not fond 404. but you could try it
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story/id=2455888


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think people need to watch out for Patrick O'Bryant maybe jumping up to be a very high pick in this draft.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Starbury03 said:



> I think people need to watch out for Patrick O'Bryant maybe jumping up to be a very high pick in this draft.


That's the thing, he is basically the only true center worth taking in the lotto.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

My top 10:

1. LaMarcus Aldridge
2. Tyrus Thomas
3. Rudy Gay
4. Adam Morrison (Hometown Kid)
5. Marcus Williams
6. Andrea Bargnani
7. Rajon Rondo
8. Brandon Roy
9. Patrick O'Bryant
10. Rodney Carney


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Shaq
Ben Wallace
Big Z
Jamaal Magloire
Brad Miller
Reggie Evans Nutcracker
Marcus Camby

Collins Twin
Sweetney
Haywood
Jeff Foster
Rasho 
Dsagana Diop
Jake Tsakalidis
Boris Diaw
Kwame Brown

I think needing a quality, traditional center is a myth and as more teams get skilled bigs the plodding or offensively challenged centers become big liabilities.

What is this fascination with Aldridge. He is soft. He hates contact. He has already had back problems. He is a beanpole. He is not physical or agressive. His offense will be average at best in the NBA. He is not that great of a rebounder. He wasn't dominant for any stretch in college. I wouldn't touch him in the top 5 personally. I detest big men like aldridge and they never do squat in the league. The guy has no motor, lacks desire, and avoids contact. He will NOT be drafted 1 or 2 because those GMs hate those types of players now that I think about it. Charlotte will pass on him also because they have better options on the roster. Portland will take Morrison over him.

1. Bargnani
2. Brandon Roy
3. Rudy Gay 
4. Morrison
5. Tyrus Thomas


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm with you there, I don't see the fascination with Alridge.

I think he's a good player, but I don't think he's Chris Bosh.

I also don't understand the thinking that you can just mold players into what fits your need, Alridge is not a center.

You can't teach heart and a desire to play, add that with a killer mentality, legit skills and world class athletic ability and you get Tyrus Thomas, there's no way in HELL this kid drops on draft night.

The thing with these mock drafts is you have to put yourself in the teams' shoes and pick based off that, not pick who you like and who you think should go where, that's what Ford does, he said in his chat his mocks are based off what he's hearing from the teams, I'm not saying everything he hears is going to be 100%, but...

Anyway based off what I said, Thomas is the poster child of the type of player the Bulls like, the comparisons of Tyson Chandler and Stromile Swift come from people who haven't seen him play. The Bulls would be ecstatic of Chandler had his ball handling skills and midrange jumper, and Stromile Swift would be an all-star caliber player if he had his intelligence, desire to play, and killer mentality.

They like grinders, Thomas is a grinder with talent, he doesn't just play hard, he can play the game, if he's there, he's a Bull, period.

Bargnani is going #1, I mean let's be real, this is a easy game of connect the dots, they're hiring Gheradini, they've already had the kid go public about where he wants to play, Bickerstaff just came back from watching him and said, "He's a SF, he has no post game whatsoever".

Alright so that being said, could you not go with Bargnani, Villanueva, and Bosh?

We don't know how well that's going to work, but Toronto doesn't have much else going for it, this kid isn't Skita, you need to WATCH some footage, there's plenty of it available of it, he's a real player with an incredible offensive game, he's not just a 7'0 that can shoot it like a guard, he has moves to his arsenal, just like Dirk, but he's even quicker.

Roy in ATL, I can see that happening. With Roy and JJ you've got two guys who can handle the ball, ok so they don't have a traditional PG, but none of these PGs is worth drooling over, and none of them belong in the top 5, they can try and fill that need another way, Roy IMO is the most NBA ready player in the draft, he shouldn't be in #1 contention, but he could play for someone right now and contribute.

Rondo is flying up the charts, it wouldn't surprise me to see Ainge take him instead of Marcus Williams, I could keep commenting about every pick, but ugh.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> well personally, i think aldridge and thomas should go 1-2... which makes 2 pretty solid frontcourts in the east.
> tyson/tyrus and bosh/aldridge.
> i really hope the wolves dont pick up bargnani, i know hes talented, but theres just been too many euros with the 'next dirk' tag.
> remember skita went #5


There has only been like one Euro with the resume like Bargnani and that was Gasol. He's the most experienced player in the whole draft and when he learns his ropes in NBA he'll be damn good. He's a proven player unlike Skita. GMs don't by the hype anymore which is a good thing and that's why there is only one Euro player projected in lottery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I still feel Bickerstaff isn't passing on Rudy Gay.

Look at the players he's drafted in the first round.

Emeka Okafor (athlete, before he put on all that stupid weight) - big man who can run the floor.
Raymond Felton (athlete) - lightning quick pushes the rock 
Sean May (good rebounder, great hands, finisher) - runs the floor better than most bigs

The Bobcats like to run. When they had their pieces and Felton was in there, they were scoring in the 110's. With Felton at the helm, this team will eventually evolve into one of the top 4 offensive teams in the league.


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

HKF said:


> Hmmm... I still feel Bickerstaff isn't passing on Rudy Gay.
> 
> Look at the players he's drafted in the first round.
> 
> ...



I can't see them passing on him either. I've had Gay pegged to Charlotte for a while, and I personally think he's a great fit for them. They are clearly a team on the rise, and with the star potential of Gay, they should make major strides next year.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

I think Gay is Charlotte's pick as well, he fits their style of play much better than nutjob, who is the guy I see dropping on draft night, if we had to pick one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm no bobcat fans, so I don't know them from atom, but I thought Morrison would be what they would need/want.


I would also find it hard for him to slip past the cats, I really think Morrison/aldridge/thomas will go top 3

I don't see Gay going over Morrison, and maybe Morrison slips at 4 if Bargani goes top 3, but I sure hope TO doesn't take him and I think Thomas to Bulls makes more sense. I'm not sure if Cats need Bargani, they have Okafor and May.


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm no bobcat fans, so I don't know them from atom, but I thought Morrison would be what they would need/want.
> 
> 
> I would also find it hard for him to slip past the cats, I really think Morrison/aldridge/thomas will go top 3
> ...



As horrible as it is to talk about, teams are really going to take a look at Morrison and his diabetes condition. Investing millions of dollars in someone with a condition that serious could scare some teams off. I'm not saying it should, but it's hard to believe teams can shove that aside when contemplating drafting him. 

With that said, I don't think he will drop because of that entirely, but I think Rudy Gay is a better long term investment and has much more potential than Morrison does at this point.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> My top 10:
> 
> 1. LaMarcus Aldridge
> 2. Tyrus Thomas
> ...



Adam Morrison is NOT a hometown kid. He is NOT from Oregon, he did NOT play in Oregon, thus he is NOT a hometown kid.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I also agree with that I dont feel that Aldridge will be that good of a player in the NBA and I think O'bryant has a shot to move into the top 2 if Aldridge slips and teams stop looking at what team they played for and evealuate them as a player.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

U Reach I Teach said:


> It was just posted on Insider...
> 
> 
> 2. Chicago - Tyrus Thomas
> ...



Come on Chad Ford . . . Bulls don't take Ty Thomas. I think he'll be very Marion like if he can be healthy, but we need size first and foremost. I really can't stand having another season of our starting frontline being 6'8", 6'6", 6'6". I'm not the biggest fan of Aldrige, but I think he's a much better fit for us.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

U Reach I Teach said:


> I'm with you there, I don't see the fascination with Alridge.
> 
> I think he's a good player, but I don't think he's Chris Bosh.
> 
> ...


Nice post . . . After the 12 hour honeymoon period of my Raps having first pick (and getting Aldridge), I've already started to think the potential defensive leadership that Thomas brings is: 
1) One of the hardest things to get in the NBA 
2) the most valuable attribute that any of the top 5 players in this draft have.

Dude is a winner, positions are unimportant. The number one pick is gonna be a 3 or 4 anyway, our two strongest positions, we should take a defensive difference maker. Aldridge and Gay will both be good defenders, but I don't see either of them as leaders.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Shaq
> Ben Wallace
> Big Z
> Jamaal Magloire
> ...


if aldridge is a beanpole, what does that make bargani. My grandma has more muscle definition than that dude.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Adam Morrison is NOT a hometown kid. He is NOT from Oregon, he did NOT play in Oregon, thus he is NOT a hometown kid.


Jees, don't mess your pants. He's as close to a hometown kid as it gets.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

NBADraftWorld said:


> As horrible as it is to talk about, teams are really going to take a look at Morrison and his diabetes condition. Investing millions of dollars in someone with a condition that serious could scare some teams off. I'm not saying it should, but it's hard to believe teams can shove that aside when contemplating drafting him.
> 
> With that said, I don't think he will drop because of that entirely, but I think Rudy Gay is a better long term investment and has much more potential than Morrison does at this point.


one i dont think gay has more long term potential and two lets put the diabetes issue to rest, he's played ball all his life and it hasnt been a problem, if you think gay is better fine but the issue of his health is a non issue(didnt they bring that up on espn,figures).


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

Redick in the top 10 and before Foye? Now that's just the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Darn Bobcats!


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

mo76 said:


> if aldridge is a beanpole, what does that make bargani. My grandma has more muscle definition than that dude.


Irrelevant. If you had seen Bargagni play, you'd know he's primarly a perimeter player. Aldridge is a post player.Big difference.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Jees, don't mess your pants. He's as close to a hometown kid as it gets.



No, he's really not. I mean what state are you from? If a player played in a different state right next to yours would he be a "hometown" kid? I would think not. I'm just tired of hearing bout drafting a player because he is a hometown kid when he's not. Draft Adam Morrison because he is a great scorer and shooter fine, but not because he played within 1000 miles of your city.


----------

